# circle hooks and braided line what's the consensus?



## got me hooked

I've never used circle hooks before, and frankly don't think I'm going to ever try. I've gotten good at setting the hook and don't think I could get used to just reeling when I had a bite. I did wanna know what everybody else's opinion was though. Do you use them or not. As far as line goes I use monofilament but does anybody prefer braided for catfishin? I know it's stronger with a smaller diameter but how does it cast.


----------



## M.Magis

I really depends on your style of fishing. While one line/hook style may be perfect for some people, it's worthless for others.


----------



## Kurtis

I use Spider wire stealth on all my poles you can see and feel every bite. Because of the no strech factor. Mono has to strech so much on the hookset that you realy have to set the hook, with braid all it takes is a snape of your wrist. As for circle hook I have a lot less fish hooked to deep to release. That alone makes them worth useing them. Long line com. fisher men who depend on what they catch to make a liveing use them. That's good enuff for me.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp

never used circle hooks but do like braid for cats


----------



## Booosh

I use 

Power Pro braid
Swivle
Mono leader 8-24in ( depending on conditions)
Circle hooks

Buddies i fish have all switched to circle hooks after seeing my results. Notice an easier hookset and a safer one for the fish. Yet to hook one deep deep in his mouth this year

My opinion as far as line
If you decide to get braid and your are fishing for big fish, i would strongly suggest a mono leader. Braid has like 10% stretch. If you get ahold of a big Flathead, your going to need some stretch in your line when he goes on a run.


----------



## Booosh

also would like to add

braid gives you the ability to have a much heavier line on a reel.

one they may hold 200yds of 40lb mono may hold 400yds of 40lb braid

better sure my 40lb Power Pro is the size of 15lb mono might be 17lb dont quote me on that


----------



## got me hooked

booosh what pound mono leader do you use, and was it hard to adjust to just realing with circle hooks as opposed to jerking for a hook set without a circle hook?


----------



## fishdealer04

All I use are circle hooks now. Higher percentage of hookup and dont have to worry about releasing the fish as its always in the corner of the mouth or on the bottom of the jaw. I like braid but for catfishing on the Ohio river I use mono 30 pound mainline and a 50 pound leader...never had a fish break off.... (knock on wood)


----------



## got me hooked

fishdealer04 said:


> All I use are circle hooks now. Higher percentage of hookup and dont have to worry about releasing the fish as its always in the corner of the mouth or on the bottom of the jaw. I like braid but for catfishing on the Ohio river I use mono 30 pound mainline and a 50 pound leader...never had a fish break off.... (knock on wood)


how long do you usually let the fish run with circle hooks before you start reeling


----------



## Salmonid

we typically fish circles on a tight line, then as the fish moves about 8" with the bait, it starts to pull the circle slightly into the corner of there mouth and they can not expell it so they pull even harder and are already hooked by the time you get to the rod and slowly lift and start reeling, in anut shell thats how it works, but experience will make you a whole lot better with your hookup ratios, and sometimes, they just tap it and never really take thebait, in time, youll have it all figured out, just make sure you have a sturdy rodholder to allow the fish to bend the rod without stealing your rod and yeah, even a 2.5 lb channel can "bury" a rod and youll think its moby dick on the end of it....

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04

got me hooked said:


> how long do you usually let the fish run with circle hooks before you start reeling


Dont let them run at all...I tight line them. If I am bank fishing I use the clicker as soon as it starts to click I pick it up and engage the reel and apply pressure. Even when using a "J" hook I dont let the fish run and have never had a problem with not hooking up.


----------



## got me hooked

thanks, I might go ahead and give them a try, just hesitant to since I haven't missed many on the octopus hooks from gamakatsu. I guess the main reason guys use them is to avoid deep hooking the fish?


----------



## Booosh

i use 

40lb braid mainline


Leaders:
50-60 Mono for Blue and Flats
15lb for channels


----------



## Booosh

reeling is kinda hard to get used to...All i did was tightline fish til about 3 years ago and i made the switch, no looking back

i usually get a few swift crank and give i slight hook set to drive it home if its not already


----------



## got me hooked

one last question do you loosen the drag so they take it a little or keep it tight and then reel when you see the bend in the pole.


----------



## Booosh

Well i have baitcaster w/ a bait clicker so im as loose as i can go depending on lake or river(current) and when they take it there is little to no resistance and they just run with it.

1 of my buddies is tight lines all the way, best tight line fisherman ive ever seen 

Downside to tightline is it only take about a 3-5 catfish to pull ur pole in the water so a vertical rod holder and All focus on the rod the entire night is needed.

Friend of mine has lost 2 poles and had 2 more in the water this year alone cause he A. Falls Asleep or B. isn't paying attention

but like i said i have a friend the does it and does it quite well(tight line that is)


----------



## Booosh

i dont loosen the drag. i click open my reel. Free Spool


----------



## fish on!

I have started using circle hooks, and now won't use anything else. Better hook-ups and always in the mouth.
As for tight line VS slip sinker, I am still undecided. Recently I have been using one reel with a clicker, and the second tight line. I listen for the clicker and run the tight line across the bend of my finger, so i can feel the bite even if I zone out. I've been catching more on the clicker about 2 to 1. As soon as I hear that sound, I engage the reel and start to crank, rarely seem to miss.


----------



## Booosh

and once you hear it clickin your heart starts to race haha


----------



## 01mercLS

Booosh said:


> and once you hear it clickin your heart starts to race haha


yea, tell me about it, i love hearing the sweet sound of the clicker!


----------



## got me hooked

I use a spinning reel, so what do you guys suggest keeping my drag tight with a circle hook and reeling when the line goes tight, or flippin the bail open when he starts to run for a couple seconds then click it over and reel?


----------



## Booosh

got me hooked said:


> I use a spinning reel, so what do you guys suggest keeping my drag tight with a circle hook and reeling when the line goes tight, or flippin the bail open when he starts to run for a couple seconds then click it over and reel?




Dont really know man.

id get a vertical rod holder, keep the line tight, with the circle hook the fish might set the hook just by trying to swim away ot set it with a long sweeping motion. and not hammer it like its a marlin.


im not really sure with a spinning reel, try them both see what works for you


----------



## got me hooked

thanks for the tips


----------



## catalac

what rods is everyones favorites for circle hook fishing? right now i run quantum big cats(medium heavy) which seem to be in the middle of the road for sturdyness. was thinking of maybe switching to tiger roads but still not sure. i never use circle hooks and i am toying with the idea.


----------



## TomC

The circle hooks work well with spinning reels as well. I do a standard tightline with an egg sinker. I set the drag a little loose so when the fish hits it will pull out line without you loosing the rod. Keep the bail closed, just loosen the drag enought but not too much and you will be fine,


----------



## Kurtis

I have 6 tiger rods 3 med. 3 med.heavy. I use circle hooks all the time. I would not trade them for love nor money. I have caught all sizes of fish on them up to my pb 53lb. blue cat on one of the med. rods. I've never been sorry!!!!!


----------

